# Hey..



## CoachDaddy (Oct 10, 2018)

Been reading here for months, recently divorced this year and struggling on some levels with depression.

I am in great shape, women find me attractive, great job, big house, etc. Never had a problem meeting or dating women.

But for right now, I prefer to be single and am focused on self improvement and being a great Dad.


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

yeah that should come first

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with that....and clearly you have your priorities straight...welcome.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome to you.

And you certainly have priorities in a good responsible order. 

Try to beat your depression by knowing you have a good plan.

It's normal to grieve a marriage passing. Day by day it will get better mentally. 

The sun will continue to rise and one day you'll walk out in the morning and not think about things lost but the beauty of a new day.

You'll get there.

Good fortune and encouragement to you!


----------

